# Question on types of woods used for smoking



## kitchenelf (Jul 12, 2007)

Is pear wood considered a soft wood or can you smoke with it?


----------



## AllenOK (Jul 12, 2007)

KE, I've never used it, but this website lists it:

What Wood to Use

I was thinking it would be something to try, as people do use applewood to smoke with, and pears are fairly close to apples.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks Allen - I guess I wasn't searching using the right combination of words or something!  lol  I will save that site and I may even make that list a sticky for us!!!  It sure could come in handy.  Again, thanks.


----------



## AllenOK (Jul 13, 2007)

I can't really take the credit.  Someone else, whom I can't remember, posted that link here, and I bookmarked it.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 13, 2007)

Good link Allen..

I usually go by; if the tree produces a fruit (apple, pear, peach, orange, lemon, etc.) or a nut (pecan, hickory, oak, walnut), it can be used as a flavoring wood in BBQing..obviously with each having its own unique characteristics....


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 13, 2007)

I build furniture with walnut.....that stuff stinks.

Pear is a hardwood. I built a pear wood jewelry box with it. The top and feet are mohogany.


----------



## Renee Attili (Aug 9, 2007)

Is there anything thing you can't do Jeekins? You seem to be a person of many talents.


----------



## River City Smokehouse (Aug 13, 2007)

Pear wood is a great wood to smoke with. You don't want to smoke with the ornimental kinds of fruit wood. Basically you want to go by the rule that if it produces a fruit or nut then it is good to smoke with. However saying that, I would not smoke with Black Walnut myself. IMO Peach is the best for pork, pecan for chicken or Beef. I do use a lot of Hickory and oak though since it is so available to me. Here is a good link for you smoke enthusiasts to look at.  LINK REMOVED


----------



## bknox (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, nice wood working!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow - look at those corners!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BBQ'd Dude (Aug 24, 2007)

Me, I am a oak, hickory and cherry fan.

I am debating ordering some Gwava wood from Hawaii, not sure yet what I would use it on though.

Take care,

Brian


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 24, 2007)

Dang, I forgot about this thread.  Thanks for the compliments.

I've finally cut into the applewood that was given to me.....man oh man, what an aroma.  It oozes of barbeque.  If you get a chance to smoke with applewood, do it.


----------



## BBQBob (Aug 26, 2007)

I like to use apple for pork, poultry and fish (salmon). I acquired a lot of pecan from my dad's yard this past winter, thanks to an ice storm. Pecan is excellent for pork or beef. Pecan is in the hickory family, but to me it is a milder smoke flavor than hickory. Because of the large amount of pecan logs that my brother-in-law and I cut, we have more than we can burn in several years. I have made numerous friends very happy by passing on some of my pecan logs.


----------



## Deeblock (Sep 28, 2007)

What are your favorite woods to smoke with? I'm curious to see what everyone likes. I'm new to this forum and to smoking, I'm basically looking for ideas. Thanks.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 1, 2007)

Deeblock said:


> What are your favorite woods to smoke with? I'm curious to see what everyone likes. I'm new to this forum and to smoking, I'm basically looking for ideas. Thanks.


Oak,Hickory,Pear and Apple. I just received a huge box of Mequite chunks. I will be trying this out soon.


----------



## justplainbill (Oct 2, 2007)

Hazelnut shells work pretty good.


----------



## Renee Attili (Oct 2, 2007)

Pecan wood and Pecans themselves are awesome to smoke with. 
For an all around wood Apple definetly gets my vote.
But for seafood, Alder is the BOMB!!!!


----------



## MickeyJoe (Oct 2, 2007)

I like alder, ash, oak, locust for my base fire as opposed to using
charcoal as a base, or going all the way with a stronger flavored wood,
and then I add
the "flavoring" wood

Apple
Hickory
Maple
Cherry

I don't use mesquite, although it tastes fine, it seems to make my mouth numb, almost like it has an anesthetic quality. I've heard that from other people too. Anyone else experience that?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 2, 2007)

MickeyJoe said:
			
		

> I don't use mesquite, although it tastes fine, it seems to make my mouth numb, almost like it has an anesthetic quality. I've heard that from other people too. Anyone else experience that?


 
Some folks like it...some don't! I am part of the "don't" group. It will produce very hot coals for broiling however. When used in this manner it does not over power the taste of the meat. I would never use it for long term cooking like BBQing etc. (Unless you grew up spell bound by it's flavor) It's only other redeeming quality (IMO) is. It makes a darn good fence post especially when treated with Liquid Smoke!!


Have Fun!!!!


----------

